# Fantasy Starter



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

hey people, i return from a long, long vacation (not really) from the site, and it's good to be back. i've been obsessed with warhammer online (yeeeeee) since i got it, and now, it's turning me into a fantasy player. i've always been the 40k guy, but just because of WaR, makes me want to play fantasy.

i did an intro game at my local GW, and it seems like it's an interesting, but complex game. goblins vs. dwarfs, from the skull pass set.

i like the goblins, but i'm not so sure if that should be my final army. i have the rule book for shits and giggles, and i guess it can help me at later times.

what would be a good starter army for a fantasy nab like myself?


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

I would recommend that you make a list of what you want in your army:

-What kind of playstyle? Aggressive, defensive, magic-y, shooty, etc.
-What kind of look? Good, Evil, Neutral, etc.
-What kind of fluff? Heroes, Destroyers, Assholes, Douche Bags, Idiots, etc.

There's a ton of questions, but these are the ones that came to my mind first. Jot some ideas down, and maybe that could narrow things down.

Also, check out the sticky article, titled something like "Introduction to Fantasy Armies", which should be near the top of the main Fantasy page. That might help you out, especially if you can narrow your choices down a bit.

Good luck with choosing an army. Be sure it's an educated decision, and you'll have a blast!


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

ahh yes, good questions indeed. i guess i was looking for the easiest race to play too, but meh.

-Playstyle? i'm thinking balanced between CC and shooty.
-Look? the most sexiest!
-Fluff? anything that is a good savior, and a big enemy of said saviors.

what i was leaning towards, when i first heard of warhammer (in general) was lizardmen, they looked like they are fun, easy to paint, and the colors were just awesome.

now that i know more about it, i'm leaning towards:
-Dark Elves
-High Elves
-Warriors of Chaos
-Lizardmen
-Orcs & Goblins
-Tomb Kings

a possible review on said races?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Take a look at this thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=20695

That has introductions to the armies you mentioned, although I'm not sure if it has updated info on the Lizardmen. 

I personally pick armies I like the look and fluff of first, cos I'm not much of a gamer.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Lizardmen strike me as the best fit for what you described. They're good guys, such as it is, and have a solid balance between close combat powerhouse units (Saurus warriors are rather underpriced, in my opinion...), shooting, and magic. They're fairly straightforward to play, and if you like the models, that's all you can really ask for, right?


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

yea, i was always leaning towards the lizardmen when i first got into the GW hobby, just because they looked so cool. plus they got an update somewhat recently, so assuming i get money, i might buy some lizardmen. can i get some tips on how each of the armies i listed play..if that isn't a problem?


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

Lizzardmen are quite fun. We have a good player at our shop that just picked em up and he's having a blast with them


----------



## TrintLord (Apr 2, 2009)

LIZARDMEN!
*ahem*
anyways, Lizardmen seem to have a little of everything. They have the Saurus warriors which are one of the best infantry in the game second only to chaos warriors and maybe dwarfs (havn't looked much), almost all ranged weapons are poisoned, the new stegadon looks cool and is very good in game as well, the Slann have to be the best wizards in the game (for what I have seen), and with their wide assortment of magic items you can have a very varied army.

just my two cents on them.:victory:

Other than that Tomb Kings are interesting since they are not played often, people may find trouble fighting you. Have not played them myself but may start once my Lizardmen are a bit bigger.


----------

